# MP3 Player Has Died



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Earlier on my MP3 player stopped working! I was sure it had enough power. Usually when the battery goes, if you turn it on, it says "low battery" and then goes off. Today I tried that, and nothing happened.

Just got in, and it wont charge (via USB connection). The laptop hasn't even detected a device has been plugged in.

I bought it from Amazon about 2-3months ago, and only used it a few times (only needed charging 3-4 times TBH). Not sure if I still have the receipt. Do I have any grounds on getting the item replaced? Really not impressed TBH


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Even if you dont have the reciept, if its through amazon you must have paid electronically I presume?

Surely wether via paypal or credit card, you can get some proof of payment.first port of call should be amazon as ive always found there customer service ok, and they should be able to advise yu best :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

CHeers... I emailed Amazon, they advised within about 5 minutes to contact SanDisk. Just awaiting a reply from them guys now


----------

